# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Ba tháng tạ từ

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Người ơi thắm thoát niên học hết rồi.
Chúc nhau cạn lời giây phút ly bôi.
Ngày mai tan trường mình không chung lối.
Thương nhau nhiều biết gửi về mô.
Kỷ niệm cũ tan vào hư vô.

Cầm tay bốn mắt thương cảm nỗi sầu.
Tiễn đưa bùi ngùi phút cuối trao nhau.
Đời không bao giờ hợp nhau mãi mãi.
Thương nhau rồi nỡ đành biệt sao.
Để nhung nhớ muôn vạn ngày sau.

Thôi nhé, từ đây cách xa trong đời.
Vẫn buồn theo tháng ngày trôi.
Nụ cười khô héo trên môi.
Mỗi lần, thấy phượng nở tim xao xuyến.
Bạn bè đâu chỉ ta một mình.
Nỗi buồn này đành câm nín.

Rồi đây, có những khi buồn não lòng.
Cố nhân biền biệt có nhớ nhau không.
Ngoài kia hoa phượng rụng rơi tơi tả.
Dư âm làm sống lại đời ta.
Dù ngăn cách nhớ hoài ngày qua

----------

